# COME TO THE DARK SIDE WE HAVE BULLIES ;D



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Took a picture on my phone after we got back from our walk, thought I'd Share. :hammer:


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Good shot. Which is kilo and chico?Layin down mouth open musta been a long walk.LOL


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Chico: mouth open & Kilo: mouth closed. Not really far just a little over 5 miles.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> Chico: mouth open & Kilo: mouth closed. Not really far just a little over 5 miles.


Farther than i walk lol.Im assuming they are both male?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep they are both males.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Look at those creepy Bully boys. nice picture


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah lovin the demon eyes and greatlookin dogs but I have told you that before, I am lovin Kilo, great pics  Happy dogs


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I love your dogs , gorgeous


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Awesome pic! Love those two!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol great pic!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love the s2k . 

But the dogs are gorgeous


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

S2K's are for sissies... Drive a real car a 350z or a supra or a mustang gt/saleen or a gtr geez thought everybody knew this!! lol

I really am just kidding but I do not like the style of the S2K but they are fast


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

dang! chico looks like he's getting bigger than kilo already.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great photos... But. Where are the cookies?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice dogs! And nice S2000 in the back.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohhh man!! You gotta lemme have that boy Chico...lol...lovin it!!
Good pic...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> S2K's are for sissies...


:rofl: It's my little sisters car.

Me and Kilo keep it Old School


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Ohhh man!! You gotta lemme have that boy Chico...lol...lovin it!!


He is RGB bloodline I might consider a car:hammer:

Thanks for appreciating my pup!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice 510...SR swapped?


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Nope, original L18 SSS I was 17 when I built that car an SR20DET would have been a coffin on wheels :roll:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

its caged... sr is safe now.. lol


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

I thank my brother for the roll cage and race harnesses saved me when I wrecked it this summer! A Troy Ermish built L18 had more power than I could handle....lets just say I learned having a quick car doesn't make you a better driver :hammer:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Rojas209 said:


> He is RGB bloodline I might consider a car:hammer:
> 
> Thanks for appreciating my pup!


LMFAO love it , recession deal huh ???


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful bullies!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

nice dogs and car!


----------

